

I'm a moleskine guy, what do you all doodle and brainstorm in? - armenarmen


======
aoiao
I can never commit to a book of blank paper. So when I find scraps of paper,
like receipts or a page to tear out of something, I write everything on those
and staple them together as I go so I'm not carrying around excess weight and
it fits in my pocket. And I'm always sure to have free, ugly paper surfaces to
fill with my ugly writing for the rest of my life.

------
dholowiski
Like Moleskine only way better:
<http://www.leuchtturm1917.com/en/content/medium-notebook> I love the dotted
ones. Hard to find though.

~~~
mulligan
What distinguishes it from a moleskine?

~~~
HedgeMage
Much heavier paper, less bleed-through. If they don't feather fountain pen ink
badly, I may have to invest in some.

------
HedgeMage
My carry-everywhere notebooks are Moleskines, mostly because I have a ton of
them I got for a song on a good sale a while back. When that stash runs out
I'll look for something with an equally-or-more indestructible cover and
better paper inside.

At my desk, I have a pretty extensive collection of papers, but my go-to for
quick brainstorming or hashing things out is a couple of Arc notebooks
(Staples' in-house brand). It's easy to move the pages around, and the paper
is very fountain-pen-friendly.

------
mnicole
Just got some Rhodia dot grid paper
(<http://rhodiapads.com/collections_boutique_dotPad.shtml>) to sketch out
layouts and icons and I love it. For brainstorming and general chaos
organization, I use iThoughtsHD. If I ever run into a bump in the road, I
highly recommend the free and beautiful Unstuck iPad app.

------
sprobertson
8.5x11 printer paper is my favorite. You can find it in any office, school, or
modern home. It makes no assumptions about line direction or grid size. And
with entry-level origami techniques you can reconfigure it into mobile sizes.
Then, when you realize what you wrote on it wasn't actually important, you can
use it as an impromptu fly-swatter or dustpan.

------
aidenn0
Any pocketable notebook with square grids, I've used moleskine and these:

[http://www.amazon.com/Leuchtturm-Pocket-Notebook-Squared-
LB1...](http://www.amazon.com/Leuchtturm-Pocket-Notebook-Squared-
LB12/dp/B002CVF7Y4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1344361045&sr=8-1&keywords=leuchtturm+pocket+squared)

------
actionbrandon
I carry one of these in my back pocket at all times. "a year of white pages"
by Nava. You switch books every month, and then can look at them later.

[http://www.navadesign.com/_funzioni_articoli_dettaglio.php?A...](http://www.navadesign.com/_funzioni_articoli_dettaglio.php?A=ESPONE3)

------
mindcrime
Wirebound artists sketch pads. Usually the store brand from Office Depot or
Staples or wherever I pick up a fresh batch. I carry at least one of these
things and box of colored pencils, plus a couple of drafting pencils, with me
most of the time for quick doodling and sketching out ideas and what-not.

------
verganileonardo
I use Workflowy [1]! Looks like a simple notepad and work great with bullet
points and indents. Probably the best and simplest tool I've found to keep
track of brainstorming and to-dos.

[1] Ref link: <https://workflowy.com/?ref=6c6be5d> :)

------
GuiA
Muji recycled A5 notebooks. Perfect size to carry around everywhere, good
paper quality (I use a fountain pen).

------
tankbot
Inkflow for iPad. Then if I like something I shoot it over to Inkpad, slap a
new layer on top of the doodle and convert it to nice vector graphics.

Edit: Changed second 'Inkflow' to 'Inkpad' as it should have been initially.

------
ninh
moleskine, which is kind of weird though if you think about it: any other
sketchbook is likely to be a magnitude cheaper and would for me probably
suffice the purpose of doodling/sketching just as well. I do catch myself
subconsciously factoring this in when sketching/doodling though by using the
paper surface more errr... economically ;-) The best reason I could think of
is the leather cover; it holds amazingly well in my overly packed backpack :)

------
zeruch
I use a bevy of various brands and sizes. Mnemosyne grid pads, Caslons, as
well as stuff I've picked up at various stores like Utrecht and Amsterdam Art.

------
nate76
Index cards. I doodle on either the blank side of ruled cards or purchase un-
ruled index cards. I brainstorm on whichever side makes sense.

